# hood dent fix?



## 330Legend (Feb 9, 2004)

I got a dent today in the front of the hood just above the left headlight. Can something like this be pulled out? The chrome headlight trim cracked but I can live with that. I don't think insurance is an option because of the $500.00 deductable.
thanks,


----------



## jsc (Sep 3, 2003)

330Legend said:


> I got a dent today in the front of the hood just above the left headlight. Can something like this be pulled out? The chrome headlight trim cracked but I can live with that. I don't think insurance is an option because of the $500.00 deductable.
> thanks,


If there are no sharp edges to the crease and the paint isn't damaged, then a paintless dent removal company should be able to smooth it out from the back of the dent to the point that it won't be visible.

I just had several dents removed from my hood that were up to 1cm deep and up to hand sized (caused by quite a nasty incident involving loosing my balance and dropping two winter tires and rims on to the hood from shoulder height!). After seven hours of highly professional work by the Dent Clinic here in Calgary, I can't see the dents at all.


----------



## 330Legend (Feb 9, 2004)

unfortunately the dent in my hood is right at the crease just above the headlight. the grill is cracked. I brought it in this morning to a local body shop and they assure me that the dent will be invisible and the crease will "perfect" they have to repaint the entire hood. This happened driving on the Long Island Expressway when the car in front of me ran over a round piece of wood (firewood?) and it flipped up and into the front of the car. I'm also having the dings on the rear bumber filled and repainted. There are two pretty nasty scratches on the passenger side doors that he will touch up all for $750.00 It would have cost me $1500 to have the doors completely refinished and I did not want to spend that kind of money. I'll let you know how it turns out on thursday


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

330Legend said:


> I got a dent today in the front of the hood just above the left headlight. Can something like this be pulled out? The chrome headlight trim cracked but I can live with that. I don't think insurance is an option because of the $500.00 deductable.
> thanks,


have a pic of the damage? btw, a cracked grill is cheap to replace.


----------



## 330Legend (Feb 9, 2004)

Too late to post a pic because the car is in the shop. I questioned the price of the grill and he told me it would be $33.00 so I went for it. I never take for granted that an inexpensive looking part won't, in fact cost an arm and a leg. The red plastic tail light covers are a good example.


----------

